# What do you consider to be the best "Do it all" Boat?



## Garbo

I know there isn't a perfect boat, and have proved it to myself a couple of times. 

The closest I have come is a large Flats Boat. It bass fishes well, handles big water well, and can run close offshore on hand picked days. I will buy another before spring, and was curious if anyone else has tried to find a boat they could do everything in, if so please do tell. 

What do you consider to be the best "Do it all" boat?


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass

try K 2 marine inc. Knoxville Ar. 224 blackjack a damn fine boat. Big Mike


----------



## Saltlife

I would consider a bay boat a "do it all boat" because you only draft around10 to 12 inches of water which is enough to fish most anywhere around here,you can go offshore on most days, there is more freeboard so its more family friendly and you wont get your butt handed to you when its rough like you would in most flats boats.


----------



## wrightackle

I think a small center console {17-19 ft} is a great boat for this area. It has the freeboard to keep you safeif you get caught by a summer squall and gets you thru the pass when it gets nasty. With a four stroke you have a tremendous range. If you want to fish the flats just come inside, use a stickpin so you don't tear up the grass with an anchor, and hop out of the boat and wade. I do love the bayboats {actually fish out of a key west 19ft} but that low freeboard will scare the heck out of you at times.


----------



## JoeZ

http://www.androsboats.com/23.cfm



Fish flats, bays or bluewater.

The bow rise and angle will let you take 5-6 foot seas (not that it'd be fun) without a problem.


----------



## philhensley

The Logic or Triumph CC in 17'. Made of composit material, roplene not fiberglass, verylight weight and easy to tow to where you fish. Drafts 6" with a 20" transum,will take moderate seas. Use with 50 - 90 hp 4-stroke.


----------



## off route II

curtis, look at the 243 everglades.


----------



## Blue Magic

I got a 243 Everglades bay boat and I run that thing in skinny water bpts16 inches) as well as running the boat offshore depending on the wind and seas. 2 to 3 ft gulf chop is no problem for this boat at 20 mph. Take one for a ride to see it for yourself.

Here's a picture of my boat next to a 24 ft Yellowfin, which is also an excellent choice


----------



## Chris V

Curtis, I've been on a lot of boats andI still have to say my kayak is the perfect boat for me. $0.00 in gas per trip and its a good way to get excercise while doing what you love.


----------



## AUBuilder

> *JoeZ (11/2/2008)*http://www.androsboats.com/23.cfm
> 
> Fish flats, bays or bluewater.
> The bow rise and angle will let you take 5-6 foot seas (not that it'd be fun) without a problem.


Those are fine boats. Never fished one but have seen a few back home in Tampa. They are awful proud of them though. ($$$)


----------



## nb&twil

panga style boats are surely the "do it all" boats. there are plenty of keys fishermen that snook/mangrove fish in <18" of water in the morning and troll offshore for dorado in the afternoon from the exact same boat. 

Andros Boat works is probably the most recognizeable name in Pangas right now, but there are plety of others that don't carry the high price tags. My personal pick would be the andros boatworks' Permit 22. 










capable of 7" of water. 240 mile range with only 36 gallons of gas. that's a good looking boat if you ask me! and it can do it all!


----------



## cuzmondo

Well, I have a different take on a "do it all boat". I'm not much of a bay fisherman, but would like to learn. With that said, you'll understand my idea of a do it all boat is somewhat different. It must beone that is comfortable for the family, good for fishing, diving, cruising and occasionally staying out overnight, takes rough water well and keeps me dry when I want to be dry. Must be easily trailerable and doesn't break the bank when you want to go out deep as well as good for skiing, wakeboarding and other watersports.


----------



## Capt Rick

I once had three boats, a river boat, a bay boat and a offshore boat, my wifesaid 2 had to go.

I settled on my Luhrs 290 Tournamentsince we were living on Holiday Isle in Destin at the time.

Whenthe wifecouldn't deal with the snowbirds and touristos any longerwe moved over to Niceville. I decided to sell the Luhrs and downsize toone "do it all inshore-offshore boat".

To make a3 beer story short, I researched online , went to all the boat shows and dealerswithin driving distance distance, talked to fishing and diving buddies and finally after much thought and debateI decided on the following rig:

SeaPro SV2400 Bayboat, tilt spinner knob wheel,front and rear live wells, customT-top with 6 rodholderspaired with a custom Leanpost with 5 rodholders and underseat storage,raw water wash down, MinnkotaRT 80 trolling motor with autopilot, remote steering control anda quick release mount(quick release mount for security andoffshore trips). For power, again after much research, many boat shows andconversations with service reps and machanics, I went with the Mercury Verado 250 Four Stroke.

I now have over 400 hours on her, the majority are offshore hours diving and bottom fishing.I have been caught (not by choice) in 4-5 foot seas and she handled them beautifully. 2-3 footers are handled with ease. This is ansuper-dryboatdue toher nicely flaired and upturned bow. The boat handles well and has lots of room and storage.

In the bay and riverI can run in 2 feet of water on plane, and her top speed is 48MPH @ 5660 RPMS getting 1.4 MPG. At a cruising speed of 28 MPH @3200 RPMS I am getting 3.5 MPG. 

The Verado is one awesome engine with lots of power and torque and is super fuel efficient. The fly by wire digital controls are super smooth and have performed flawlessly.

I do the oil and lower unit lube changes myself (very simple to do) every 100 hours at a total costfor oil, lube and filtersfor around $75.00.

The total cost of this rig with aluminum trailer was around $ 48,000 plus tax and title.

I'm not sure if this is the best "do it all boat" out there, but it surely comes close for me.

I hope this info has been helpfulto you, good luck and have fun as I did shopping for your "do it all boat" ! 

Capt Rick

Emerald Coast Reef Assn - "Building A Better Bottom"

Niceville, Florida


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

well personaly I love my boat..it's a great all around winner for me. I take it in the river, the bay and the gulf.


----------



## inshorecatch

Im going to have to agree with Hydro on this one. Though the Panga looks cool


----------



## Drew Mixon

if i had to pick 'one', it'd be a big bay boat. for our local waters, a flats boat cannot handle the big bay waters as well as a bay hull. many of the models listed are not even close to a 'flats boat'--which is really a technical poling skiff. 

no matter what brand, a 21ish foot bay boat will do just about everything except troll for big game and run to the rigs. fish the river, fish canals, fish the bay, troll for kings, run offshore on a good day (how 'bout it john rivers?) and fish in all but the shallowest water we have around here. 

i like the look of a panga, but the high bow worries me and the narrow beam is not really a selling point either.

since i am shopping for a new bay boat, i have some preferences too (me, with opinions? LOL). i am really liking an unfinished deck (never thought i would), but after scrubbing decks for sponsors the last few years, i am digging the idea of leaving rust and blood stains on the deck a little bit. i am liking the economy serious from Mako (and they will rig with other than merc now) or the new pro-lite series from proline.

but, you cant have just one boat. i love the lil' red monster and i have my eye on something big and slow too. 

cheers.

drew


----------



## AquaSport175

I would have to mention my little bay boat shown below. It has served me well. It is an Aquasport 175. Nothing too special but always has gotten the job done. Cost efficient and more than capable of fishing shallow to deep bottom.


----------



## mpmorr

Drew, I think you hit on the head, the boat of John's is sweet, also I am not sure of Bay Pirates brand, but that rig is awefully nice as well and seems to get him to where the Redfish are pretty regularly. They will get you there and back, the way Capt John has his dual controls set up is really nice as well. Very versatile rigs.

Edit: Looked up that K 2 rig. Black Jack boats, pretty nice looking rig. http://k2marine.com/


----------



## SouthernAngler

I guess it depends on what you like to do be it inshore, offshore(bottom fishing or trolling) or rig trips. If you like to inshore fish with some offshore capabilities the Pathfinder seems like a pretty nice rig. If you like offshore fishing with rig capablities that would not break the bankmost 23+foot boats would suffice. The 23T Cape Horn is a nice rig. With the 23T you can still fish in the bay but also run out to the rigs. Maybe one day when I done with school.:mmmbeer


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles

The Maverick 21 Master Angler with a 225 four stroke Yamaha, that is my next boat.... 

Do yourself a favor and drive over to the Ship's Chandler and talk to Peter Wright. 

You can look at the Pathfinder, the new Hewes Fusion and a 21 Master Angler. 

Peter is very knowledgeable and helpful, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## BananaTom

*I have wondered this very thing for several years. I like a dry / warm / cool boat. *

*One that can be trailered to my yard, and can take the big waters, while I stay dry and warm or air conditioned. The below is a Parker Extended Cabin. With after market genset and Marine air, I should have everything I want.*

*







ve *


----------



## dailysaw

this boat can do it all. from the flatsto the rigs. i have been in some ulgy s**t in mine with no stoping her just hold on. veryvery good on gas. the caracal boatcompany takes great pride in their boats and their customers. this little cat is worth a look.

http://caracalboats.com/cgi-bin/p/m42p-home.cgi?d=kowie-enterprises<CENTER></CENTER><CENTER></CENTER>


----------



## JoshH

dailysaw, does your cat "bottom out" on bigger swells?


----------



## dailysaw

only if you are going slow. and if they are big swells far apart.for the most part you are riding on top of the waveswith very little of the boat in the water.

if you get the chance take a ride in one. i put mine through hell! i mean, if i want to go fish the weather is not going to stop me. just the lightning:banghead


----------



## Flatspro

I love my 2008 Pathfinder 2000!!!!!!!!!!!!! She runs alittle over 50mph at 5300rpms. I get my new prop this week I should pick up more speed and rpms hopefully!!!! Just go to the Ships Chandler in Destin Peter and Pete Jr are great people and will take care of you!


----------



## dailysaw

> *Flatspro (11/23/2008)*I love my Pathfinder 2000!!!!!!!!!!!!!


very nice rig! my buddy tailfisher has the same rig.

is that a 400 c. if so i have the same one. great fishfinder


----------



## Flatspro

No its a 545 I believe hard to remember haven't seen my boat in over 2 months. I get a week off this wee and am driving home Monday to play!!!!!!!!


----------



## dailysaw

do you have problems with your boat porpising with the trim tabs up? my buddy can not raise his trim tabsout of the water or his boat will begin to porpoise. so he does not get fullmph out of his boat. he has the same set up as you with the 150


----------



## Flatspro

Yes but I can deal with it you have to just feather the tabs and get used to it or go to a four blade prop. And watch the trim on the motor, or just pray for a little chop on the water.


----------

